# Deformed Wing Virus Bee With Mite and Mystery Fly



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

This is a typical varroa mite symptom. Pretty sad ,huh?


----------



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

time to treat...a month ago


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm thinkin' that od knows what DWV is already....he's been at this for a while.
Great photo, by the way.
I assume the mystery fly is just on the other side of your finger.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have conjectured for years that DWV is CCD. My bees have it year around, and when wet cold weather comes through our normally temperate climate the DWV warps into an overnight killer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49G00nN6wSg


----------

